# Making a gravy for cat food?



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

So my cats were quite happy eating animonda and grain free grau until they decided that they were picky naughties and now only eat food in jelly or gravy. 

So I donated all the flavours I knew they'd never eat again to CP but still have 1/2 a cupboard full of 800g tins of animonda and grau that I want them to eat it because it's better than bozita plus I've spent cash I don't want to spend again on it. 

So is it possible I could make some kind of cat friendly meaty gravy for them that I could mix the pate in and get them to eat it. And if so any idea what recipe I could use. Mixing in hot water doesn't work, I've tried adding crushed up treats to the top too but they ferreted out the treats and ate the meat.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

oh crap how have I done that. I'm sure I didn't start this thread in this forum. can a mod move it please sorry!!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry, not idea. But I would certainly try my hardest to wean them off the their awkward obsession with gravy.


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

You can buy a tub of Nutra Gravy to add to their food. Postage is $2.99

Vitacost Nutra-Gravy for Pets -- 9.5 oz (270 g) - Vitacost


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tylah said:


> You can buy a tub of Nutra Gravy to add to their food. Postage is $2.99
> 
> Vitacost Nutra-Gravy for Pets -- 9.5 oz (270 g) - Vitacost


This is more than "just" a gravy though - that is multi-vitamin/mineral supplement that is in gravy-form, isn't it?


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Could you add some home made chicken stock?


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

How about putting both types of food in the same bowl, side by side?

I find if I do that, they usually get eaten.

If it works, increase the Animonda a bit each time


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I've tried adding grau in with the bozita but they still don't eat the grau. I don't know why animonda and grau are now so hated. I was wondering if I could boil some heart or something in liquid for a long time and then blend it. Would that work? I don't really want ingredients that aren't meat in there


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

I think liver and kidney would blend quite well, not sure about the heart as it has more muscle. Obviously you have to be careful with the liver as you shouldn't give them too much. 

If you make stock from a chicken carcass and water and cook it for two or three hours, then strain and cool, it becomes jelly like. No need to add anything but water. If you are veggie, and dont have chicken carcasses lying around, make the stock using raw chicken wings instead of the carcass. Or get beef bones from your butcher, brown in the oven for half an hour to bring out flavour, then put in pan, cover with water, bring to boil and simmer for a couple of hours.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Zooplus sell Tubi Cat which is a paste in a tube, it comes in liver or salmon and it mashes up really well into a kind of soup so maybe that would work as a kind of gravy. Only thing is, not to feed the liver too often.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Am going to go to the butchers in a bit and see if I can get some beef bones and offal. I will try not to puke while I make this - got to hate being vegetarian and having to make cat food lol

Thanks for your help will let you know if this is a win or if picky Bobs turns his naughty cat nose up again


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

would WAGG gravy be alright? it's v low in salt etc., no colourings and it's instant. costs about 99p from [email protected]


----------

